# The Great Battle.



## etexas (Nov 17, 2007)

Downstairs I hear Christmas songs and "shooing" noises from my wife.....why, well...my sweet wife is putting up a Christmas tree, (for what it is worth, it is a cultural thing, we attach no religious beliefs to the tree, my wife just likes them)...anyway, the cat likes the tree as well. Meg got some ornaments "just so" and got some coffee, kitty climbs the tree and paws...you guessed it, the "just so" ornament cluster. This happens every year! I made mention I am upstairs in my study, 2 reasons:I don't want to take "sides". Kami-Dell is as much interested in the tree as my wife after all! Second reason I am "hiding up"...I don't want my wife hearing me laugh my tail-feathers off over their annual "Struggle for The Tree"!.....I love this time of year!...Secretly I root for the kitty! In fact.........a litle poll....


----------



## turmeric (Nov 17, 2007)

Go, kitty, go! Did you see the old cartoon where there were chipmunks in the tree, and the cat decided to get them after the lights were out?


----------



## etexas (Nov 17, 2007)

turmeric said:


> Go, kitty, go! Did you see the old cartoon where there were chipmunks in the tree, and the cat decided to get them after the lights were out?


I am sorry to say our tree is sans chipmunks....but Kami-Dell like the ornaments! Meg.....you supported kitty on the issue....you forgot to vote! You know how much my polls mean to me! Sniffle....sniffle....


----------



## JBaldwin (Nov 17, 2007)

I vote for the wife, only because I have the same war with my cat every year, and for once, I would like to see me win! And horror of horrors, we've added a psycho kitten to the equation this year.


----------



## turmeric (Nov 17, 2007)

What if you stole downstairs in the dead of night and hung...a catnip stocking ornament? BTW, I voted now!


----------



## etexas (Nov 18, 2007)

JBaldwin said:


> I vote for the wife, only because I have the same war with my cat every year, and for once, I would like to see me win! And horror of horrors, we've added a psycho kitten to the equation this year.


I once again have almost spewed coffe from laughing......I will at some point get you to amplify "psyco kitten"....a fuzzy Hannibal Lector? "Hello Clarice! Meow!"


----------



## Herald (Nov 18, 2007)

I hate cats. Loathe. I turn adjectives into verbs in my hatred for cats.


----------



## No Longer A Libertine (Nov 18, 2007)

BaptistInCrisis said:


> I hate cats. Loathe. I turn adjectives into verbs in my hatred for cats.


Are you allergic? Otherwise you don't know what you're missing, they are absolutely fascinating and full of personality.


----------



## Herald (Nov 18, 2007)

No Longer A Libertine said:


> BaptistInCrisis said:
> 
> 
> > I hate cats. Loathe. I turn adjectives into verbs in my hatred for cats.
> ...



Travis, personally I think cats are possessed. I can't stand them. I hate them and they hate me. I am a dog person.


----------



## No Longer A Libertine (Nov 18, 2007)

BaptistInCrisis said:


> No Longer A Libertine said:
> 
> 
> > BaptistInCrisis said:
> ...


Haterade is your drink of choice I see, I like them both.


----------



## etexas (Nov 18, 2007)

BaptistInCrisis said:


> No Longer A Libertine said:
> 
> 
> > BaptistInCrisis said:
> ...


We have a little white dog and a black cat......sometimes I sit on the floor petting them and sing "Ebony and Ivory." At which point my wife calls me a dork and tells me I'm no Stevie Wonder. That is a lie! For a white boy....I got soul!


----------



## JBaldwin (Nov 18, 2007)

etexas said:


> JBaldwin said:
> 
> 
> > I vote for the wife, only because I have the same war with my cat every year, and for once, I would like to see me win! And horror of horrors, we've added a psycho kitten to the equation this year.
> ...



Yes, that about sums up the psycho kitten! I have also dubbed it the attack cat, the monster, etc. If it weren't for my kind heart, it would b out on the street. It stays by my good graces and the fact that it has yet to start tearing up the furniture.


----------



## SRoper (Nov 18, 2007)

My parents learned that the cat liked certain ornaments so those no longer go on the bottom of the tree.


----------



## etexas (Nov 18, 2007)

BaptistInCrisis said:


> No Longer A Libertine said:
> 
> 
> > BaptistInCrisis said:
> ...


Bill our cat is very sweet....she would convert you!


----------



## etexas (Nov 18, 2007)

This is pretty amazing! The poll is 50 50.......come on cat people!


----------

